# grouse in eastern ND



## leverb66 (Dec 10, 2009)

While deer hunting this year, my dad and I flushed what we thought were sharptail grouse. We hunt deer in unit 2c and this doesn't seems to be the usual territory for grouse. Any chance that what we saw was prairie chicken rather than grouse?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Lot's of sharpies in Eastern N.D. now...More than ever in fact. The only P. Chickens are north of G.F. to Manvel and West. Not sure where you where hunting but more than likely Sharps...They are all over the pothole region now as well.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Likely they were sharptail. We also have prairie chicken down on the Sheyenne National Grasslands. There are sharptail covering the entire state, just more in some areas than others.


----------



## leverb66 (Dec 10, 2009)

We were NW of GF, but I think that were Sharptail, I wasn't sure what kind of populations there were in north east ND. Thanks.


----------

